# Axle Length



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

I received help here a couple months ago on cleaning and axle length. I wanted to share what I learned. I suspect the old pros know this, but it may help others.

Based on information on hobby shop web site descriptions of N scale axles, they come in several lengths for different applications. For me, the two most important are:
Micro Trains 0.537" axle point to point
Atlas & Bachmann 0.55" - 0.56" axle point to point

With that said, some trial and error is still needed. For example, not all 0.56 axles will work in all Atlas trucks. Some trucks are more selective. If the wheels do not spin freely, try another set.

My layout has a 2% grade on it. My ultimate test is: Will a car roll down that grade with just a small nudge to get it started. If not, clean or change wheel set.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

If you use metal wheel sets your on your trucks, your rolling stock will roll better.


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

I am trying to use all metal wheel sets. The MTL came with plastic, and do not want to accept 0.540" metal. &#@*


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you don't have the special tool to deepen
the bearing point for your new wheels, you 
can usually use a fine pointed blade to do
the job. That's what I do.

Don


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

grashley said:


> I am trying to use all metal wheel sets. The MTL came with plastic, and do not want to accept 0.540" metal. &#@*


That's very strange, because I bought some MTL 33' hoppers that came with the old "pizza cutter" flange wheels in plastic, and 0.540" axle was exactly what mine needed. I did go with Fox Valley Models wheels though, I don't know if that should make a difference??

I don't even see a 0.537" axle offered on the Fox Valley wheelset page list - however, I do see a 0.526".

*Side note on wheels: *Don't forget you need to double-check the prototype wheel diameter for your particular car when you replace wheels as well. N Scale wheels come in 28", 33", and 36" prototype and different rolling stock takes different diameters.


----------

